# [OT]EnWorld baseball league #2



## beldar1215 (Feb 22, 2003)

Well I was to to slow and the first league is full. I'm going to start a second league. It should be up in the next few mins. 

Leauge ID#59674
Password morrus2

The draft will be an autopick draft.

http://baseball.fantasysports.yahoo.com/b1


----------



## Dinkeldog (Feb 22, 2003)

More appropriate here.


----------



## Piratecat (Feb 22, 2003)

My advice? Have everyone put a link to this thread in their .sig. Free advertising!


----------



## John Crichton (Feb 22, 2003)

Crichton's Crusaders are in.


----------



## Shadowdancer (Feb 23, 2003)

The Nagano Ninjas have joined the league.


----------



## armac (Feb 24, 2003)

*Count me in!*

armac's axewielders have brought their bats and
gloves, and are ready to play ball!


----------



## Keia (Feb 24, 2003)

Added Keia's Krushers

good luck to all!

Keia


----------



## trentonjoe (Feb 25, 2003)

The Jersey Jackalweres are in.  Prepare to fail your  will save to our charm effect.


----------



## Sir Trent (Feb 25, 2003)

Need more teams.


----------



## John Crichton (Feb 25, 2003)

Sir Trent said:
			
		

> *Need more teams. *



Why's that?


----------



## GreyShadow (Mar 2, 2003)

GreyShadows Goats are here to make you all look like fools for not beating me by 25 pts a game!


----------



## krunchyfrogg (Mar 2, 2003)

Sir Trent said:
			
		

> *Need more teams. *




I'd love to join, even though I'm in the other league.

If you still need somebody, bump this up, or e-mail me a day or two before the draft.  I want to wait until the last minute, because I don't want to take somebody's spot if they want to play.


----------



## beldar1215 (Mar 2, 2003)

*EnWorld 2 Fantasy Baseball*

Hey everyone,
  I just checked Yahoo Baseball and was glad to see that we have 8 teams in the league. I've been away from my computer for over a week. Had surgery last Monday, but I'm doing much better. Please check the messages at Yahoo for info on a possible draft change. I also think we can take some more teams, if anyone else is interested. 

Beldar the Commish


----------



## John Crichton (Mar 3, 2003)

*Re: EnWorld 2 Fantasy Baseball*



			
				beldar1215 said:
			
		

> *I've been away from my computer for over a week. Had surgery last Monday, but I'm doing much better.*



I hope it was nothing serious and you are feeling better.


----------



## Krug (Mar 3, 2003)

Take care beldar. Try asking in Hivemind. Those guys look like they're good pre.. I mean, sport.


----------



## dpdx (Mar 3, 2003)

edit: joined - The Portland Puddlemashers are online.


----------



## Krug (Mar 3, 2003)

dpdx said:
			
		

> *edit: joined - The Portland Puddlemashers are online. *




puddlemashers? what are you? team of oozes? 

i can trash talk across leagues!


----------



## trentonjoe (Mar 3, 2003)

Krug said:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> i can trash talk across leagues! *




Krug-  You are tall, thin, smell nice, and beardless mom dresses you nice.



Oh yeah, and ooze or no ooze the Jackalweres are gonna run right over all of you (and/or through).


----------



## emergent (Mar 6, 2003)

Is it too late to join?  I've never played fantasy baseball before, but it seems like a good time to start and a good group to play with.  I can be the doormat team


----------



## John Crichton (Mar 6, 2003)

emergent said:
			
		

> *Is it too late to join?  I've never played fantasy baseball before, but it seems like a good time to start and a good group to play with.  I can be the doormat team  *



Should be a few slots left (12 teams?).  And it's okay, I've never done this before either.


----------



## Mistwell (Apr 5, 2004)

I'd be in, but I seem unable to access the league with that name and pass.

• The password is incorrect. (Error #109)
• The league is not in pre-draft mode. (Error #209)
• The password is incorrect. (Error #109)


----------



## John Crichton (Apr 5, 2004)

Mistwell said:
			
		

> I'd be in, but I seem unable to access the league with that name and pass.
> 
> • The password is incorrect. (Error #109)
> • The league is not in pre-draft mode. (Error #209)
> • The password is incorrect. (Error #109)



 Unfortunately, the league already drafted which mean no more folks can sign up.  

Bummer, too.  It was really fun in the basketball league.  There isn't remotely close to the amount of chatter going on in the baseball league...


----------



## Mistwell (Apr 5, 2004)

Well if someone decides to drop out, perhaps I can take over their position. Keep me posted.

I don't know anything about baseball, but I know plenty about trash talking


----------

